# gprs speed?



## seriuslyblack (Apr 27, 2007)

hi. i've just connected to d internet using BSNL gprs on my pc. i was really thrilled when d connection speed showed 460.8 kbps, me being used to 50.6 kbps on dialup. but while browsing i felt it was hardly better than my earlier dial up... is this coz of d IR device i use to connect d phone to my pc? thanku


----------



## Pathik (Apr 27, 2007)

thats the max connection speed.. Not the actual one.. U can keep the max speed anything u want..


----------



## Anindya (Apr 27, 2007)

Hello Seriouslyblack even i am connecting to the net from last Wed(25/4/07) through Cellone GPRS!!!!!!! Mine is RS.199 plan(unlimited). I think urs too is the same. Before i had been using Reliance Netconnect from my mobile. The main difference which i found is that really surprisingly its STABLE. There is no disconnection once it gets connected unlike Reliance. BUT THE SPEED IS THE SAME. DOWNLOAD SPEED 4-5KBPS MAX.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 27, 2007)

You can actually get max 6KBPS if your area dont have EDGE....  this is the max speed on a GPRS connection.....

@anindya...... Then you using a non- EDGE phone.....BSNL provide EDGE in Kolkata


----------



## aryayush (Apr 27, 2007)

I get speeds of around 100 Kbps on Airtel. EDGE enabled, of course.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 27, 2007)

i get speeds of arnd 40-80 kbps.. Edge enabled..


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 27, 2007)

^^ on which handset? In my area no EDGE so only 5 KBPS average on 3220


----------



## Pathik (Apr 27, 2007)

^^ u talkin abt download speeds or browsing??? and i m talkin of kilo bits... not bytes..


----------



## seriuslyblack (Apr 27, 2007)

so basically u say i'm not gonna get better speeds if i use a data cable?


----------



## Pathik (Apr 27, 2007)

well generally u get better speeds on a data cable than on bt..


----------



## aryayush (Apr 27, 2007)

No, it is impossible to get better speeds using a data cable. Both will give you the same speed. It only depends on your connection and network strength. Both Bluetooth and USB are faster than an EDGE connection.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 27, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> No, it is impossible to get better speeds using a data cable. Both will give you the same speed. It only depends on your connection and network strength. Both Bluetooth and USB are faster than an EDGE connection.



I just don't understand how are you comparing EDGE with Bluetooth and Data Cable? EDGE interacts with the GPRS bandwidth directly and hence increased speeds. Bluetooth and Data Cable are just interactive means between mobile and PC. By no means you can include Bluetooth, Data Cable with EDGE in same context.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 27, 2007)

@pathiks, i am taking about kilo BYTES.....( 5 KBPS* 8 ) = 40 kbps,  and its download speed , browsing speed vary from 30 to 38 kilobits per second.....


----------



## aryayush (Apr 27, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> I just don't understand how are you comparing EDGE with Bluetooth and Data Cable? EDGE interacts with the GPRS bandwidth directly and hence increased speeds. Bluetooth and Data Cable are just interactive means between mobile and PC. By no means you can include Bluetooth, Data Cable with EDGE in same context.


Uh... you got it wrong, dude. I was saying that either a Bluetooth or a USB connection will not bottleneck your speed when you are connected to the Internet through your mobile because both of them have faster speeds than EDGE. Got it?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 27, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Uh... you got it wrong, dude. I was saying that either a Bluetooth or a USB connection will not bottleneck your speed when you are connected to the Internet through your mobile because both of them have faster speeds than EDGE. Got it?



You seem to be messing up!  


> because both of them have faster speeds than EDGE. Got it?



Why is EDGE being brought here? 


EDGE               I                          BLUETOOTH
                      I ---> MOBILE---->                 ------>PC.
WITHOUT EDGE I                          DATA CABLE

Got it? 
The text I have typed is not arranged properly upon posting. Hit "Quote" button to see it properly.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 27, 2007)

exactly ktm, what arya is saying is that the part that links the mobile phone and the pc (data cable/bt/ir) has a max speed which is greater than the non-gprs connection. meaning even tho the link b/w the computer and cellphone is 12mbps (usb), wid a gprs handset the speeds go only upto 40kbps. so it doesn't matter what mode u connect ur phone to ur pc, the incoming wireless internet (gprs) speed is the bottleneck.


----------



## Anindya (Apr 27, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> You can actually get max 6KBPS if your area dont have EDGE....  this is the max speed on a GPRS connection.....
> 
> @anindya...... Then you using a non- EDGE phone.....BSNL provide EDGE in Kolkata



I have a 6080. I was asked in this forum whether it has EDGE or not and even checked the website and i found that it has EDGE.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 27, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> exactly ktm, what arya is saying is that the part that links the mobile phone and the pc (data cable/bt/ir) has a max speed which is greater than the non-gprs connection. meaning even tho the link b/w the computer and cellphone is 12mbps (usb), wid a gprs handset the speeds go only upto 40kbps. so it doesn't matter what mode u connect ur phone to ur pc, the incoming wireless internet (gprs) speed is the bottleneck.


Exactly. 

It was a clarification for pathiks' statement that connecting through USB will give you faster speeds as opposed to Bluetooth. It will not.


----------



## Anindya (Apr 27, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> You seem to be messing up!
> 
> 
> Why is EDGE being brought here?
> ...



I also think u r getting the wrong side of what ARYA is trying to explain. Actually at the first read even i did not understand but he cleared it in the 2nd post.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 28, 2007)

@arya well i agree that theoritically the connection type shdnt matter as long as the fone is connected thru gprs or edge cos the speeds r way low than the data transfer speeds of bt or cable.. But wen it comes to actual usage it does make a diff if u connect it with cable rather than bt.. I dunno the reason but it does happen.. This thing has been debated many times over..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 28, 2007)

^^^ i never experienced that. i used to use good ol'd IR.. connected all nite.. stable connection.. then used the data cable.. then bt... i used to get same speeds!


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 28, 2007)

^^^ but infra, heard that if you want to copy some large data (song, movie...) from PC to phone or vice versa then Data cable is the best option....

@Anindya...........
6080 have class 6 EDGE, you should get 9-10KBPS speed, maybe your nearest  BSNL tower dont provide EDGE....


----------



## seriuslyblack (Apr 28, 2007)

thnx a lot guys for ur ur valuable replies


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 28, 2007)

seriuslyblack said:
			
		

> hi. i've just connected to d internet using BSNL gprs on my pc. i was really thrilled when d connection speed showed 460.8 kbps, me being used to 50.6 kbps on dialup. but while browsing i felt it was hardly better than my earlier dial up... is this coz of d IR device i use to connect d phone to my pc? thanku



The actual GPRS speed is 115.2 Kbps, with EDGE in Bangalore i get 386 Kbps!!!

Airtel Mobile Office for 20 Rs/Day is Affordoble has i connect it to my Laptop Anywhere & everywhere... *Airtel Rocks!!! *

I've tried, IR, Bluetooth and Data Cable all will give the same Speed.

Thanks for W810i for its excellent EDGE Capabality...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 28, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> ^^^ but infra, heard that if you want to copy some large data (song, movie...) from PC to phone or vice versa then Data cable is the best option....



exactly! thats the point. when gprs (slow source0 is involved it doesn't make any difference. however when a high speed source (like ur hard disk) is involved then it becomes a bottleneck and the best bet is a usb 2.0 connection. hope u got my point!


----------



## aryayush (Apr 28, 2007)

@Tech.Masti
USB is faster than Bluetooth and your hard drive is faster than both. So you should use USB for transferring data.
On the other hand, EDGE is slower than both USB and Bluetooth so it doesn't really matter whichever medium you use to connect your mobile to your computer. In fact, Bluetooth is preferred because it has the added advantage of being wireless.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 28, 2007)

There will be no difference in internet browsing speeds with Data Cable or Bluetooth. Both are same. Regarding the data transfer speeds, Yes, Data Cable is preferred. More preferable is remove the memory card from the phone and use a card reader to read/write the data on PC. You will get amazing speed transfer. To be more clear, it's as good as a pendrive.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 28, 2007)

No, it won't be any faster. Both the memory on the phone and the memory card are flash memory and will have roughly the same read/write speeds.


----------



## krazyfrog (Apr 28, 2007)

^^ Nope you're wrong. In some cases, the memory card is faster than the internal memory. But sometimes, internal memory is faster. However, they're never equal. Also using card reader to transfer data to memory card is faster than using data cable to connect phone to pc and transfer data to card. Dedicated Card readers are much faster than built-in card reader in phone. Thats the case with all phones.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 28, 2007)

^^ u can also connect the data cable in data transfer mode 4 greater speeds than pc suite mode..


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 28, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> No, it won't be any faster. Both the memory on the phone and the memory card are flash memory and will have roughly the same read/write speeds.


Nope. krazyfrog has already answered. Hope you will understand.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 28, 2007)

^^^ +1, external card readers are fastest! they are faster than a usb 2.0 data cable connection. they'll give almost true usb 2.0 speeds......


----------



## aryayush (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah, krazyfrog's got a point. I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 29, 2007)

hmmm..... i am now clear about BT, datacable and card reader ......

@Intel_Gigacore.......... its not possible to get 384kbps in india, because 3G is not started yet here, and EDGE max speed is 236 kbps, so its what you got is port speed....


----------



## aryayush (Apr 29, 2007)

You do not get 236 Kbps in practice though. The maximum I've managed is somewhere around 150 Kbps - and that is the _maximum_. You don't generally even get that much.


----------



## krazyfrog (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes the 236 speed is theoretical. Not practical.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2007)

i get max 88kbps on my e50..


----------



## speedyguy (Apr 29, 2007)

wats d apprx cost of data cable

Enjoy~!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 29, 2007)

^^^ about 150-200 bucks...


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2007)

wich data cable?? my ca-53 comes for 200.. duplicate


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 29, 2007)

Duplicate cable costs max Rs.300 and i know that its not possible to get highest EDGE speed.....


----------

